# The banjo minnow



## mississippifisher (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought about buying the new banjo minnow,but afraid it wont work and ill be out of 20 bucks.As anyone else tried it???? :?


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

I have not used the new ones, The older ones do in fact catch fish, as I am sure these will. But for the $$$ there are many baits better (stick baits, fluke type baits, regular worms) that I personally think are just as effective and proven.

Jim


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2008)

My brother got some awhile back and we used them out on one of our trips once. I wasn't too impressed, sure the action of them is sporatic, but almost too much so....they're almost just too flexy and limp to look natural...even like a injured minnow. This is just my opinion, but I would have more confidence in a regular ol' Zoom Fluke.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Have never used the old or new version, so I have no input to add, however.....Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 30, 2008)

i have used the old banjo just becuase they was on sell but to be honest any artificial fished correctly with lightweight line will work


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have used the new ones. IMO you can get some ZOOM flukes and do just as well if not better and save the $$$$ for other supplies. Just my .02 cents... :wink:


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 13, 2008)

Got new ones for fathers day, Everytime I have fished with them I have caught something, as for "outfishing everybody" you still have to find the fish. The new ones have eye weights which are convienent for switching colors/size and good action to them, it is a different way to fish, for the $20 you get a bunch of minnows,hooks, weights. In the end its another fishing lure !!!


----------



## NSUbass (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah, they suckered me.although, i heard that they are for clear water and here in NW LA we have muddy water, so idk if that's what's doing it. PM me your addy and i'll mail you a couple to try if you want


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

NSUbass said:


> yeah, they suckered me.although, i heard that they are for clear water and here in NW LA we have muddy water, so idk if that's what's doing it. PM me your addy and i'll mail you a couple to try if you want



:beer:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw the infomercial on Versus the other day. They look pretty neat. I was going to order them. But I have so much stuff now but then again it another different fishing lure. Who knows, maybe I will change my mind.


----------



## NSUbass (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah, dont watch the informercials late at night, after an hour, any lure would look good. Anyways, offer still stands, ill send them to you if you want


----------

